# Can't install software in windows 7



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just got a new Dell computer with windows 7 installed. My husband and I are set up as administrators. Tried to install a Hallmark 2010 windows 7 compatible program and it tells me in a box that I have no administrative rights which I do. It doesn't give me an option to type in a password to bypass it like I've read in some research I've done. When I x-out that box I get another box that says "Fatal error during installation". Of course, I can't delete the program to try to start all over because once again, I don't have administrative rights so it says. I've tried to adjust the UAC by allowing the setting to let alll through and that doesn't help. I've been at this for weeks, can't find help. Not good with computers. Desperate to get up and running. Someone at Dell told be it sounds like a permissions problem but wants $90.00 to solve problem. I just bought the computer from them, why pay more to run it??? Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you right click on the setup file and choose "properties", do you see a "run as administrator" option there?

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/11841-run-administrator.html


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

The above solution would surely help you solve the problem.
If it does not,
try enabling the hidden admin account in win 7?
BTW,
was win 7 preinstalled?
Check out this link for more help...
http://blog.eches.net/windows-7/how-to-enable-windows-7-hidden-administrator-account/


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I went to the link you gave me and tried to begin the option 3 but there was no Compatibility box. I then tried Option 4 but can't click on "run as administrator". The option is dimmed in print and won't allow me to click it. Windows 7 was previously installed. I'll wait for an answer before I attempt enabling the admin account in win 7.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

IMO enabling and using the special hidden Administrator account should be saved for more experienced users and for when corruption has gained a firm grip, and certainly should not be necessary to use a new system.

There should be no need to use compatibility troubleshooting to install a Windows 7 compatible program. Do you have Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit?

What is the exact message you are getting when trying to install?

Have you successfully installed another program on this computer?


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have Windows 7 64-bit. The messages I get are..You have no administrative rights, the system administrator has set policies to prevent this installation, and when I x that out I get fatal error during installation. The icon is on my desktop though and the program is listed in my control panel list. This is the second program I have installed. The first was a Hallmark 2003 (old) program which installed and I am able to work and create in it as on my old computer but nothing will print and I have no problem printing anything else. thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suspect that "has set policies" is key, that somehow a policy got messed up. I don't know much more than that, but somebody else will probably be able to advise.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

TheOutcaste seems to have provided a solution to a similar problem in this thread, see if it works for you >>

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/916585-solved-missing-administrator-rights.html#post7333090


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

It doesn't work. I pressed Shift and right clicked, got "run as administrator" and when I clcik that I get the box saying I have no administrative rights. When I click on "copy to path" nothing comes up for me. Any other suggestions? Thanks. Is "has set policies" the key?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you buy this computer brand new? When you open User Accounts, do both accounts say Administrator underneath the account name?


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, i bought it brand new. Both my husband's and my account say Administrator underneath. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you install other programs on this computer? If so, I'd suspect some type of compatibility problem perhaps with 64-bit Windows 7. If not, from either account, I'd suspect a malware problem.


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, I've installed an old Hallmark card 2003 program and it installed and runs but I cannot print anything created on it.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try running a full scan with SAS and MalwareBytes
(Links avai. in my sign.)


Follow the below instructions Carefully:
1. Download HiJackThis from the link in my signature
2. Run a Scan.
3. Save a Logfile(On your Desktop)
4. DO NOT FIX ANYTHING BY YOURSELF.
(Fixing Anything Might cause Unwanted System Instability,BSOD's and Even Render your System Unusable)
5.Copy and Paste all the contents
6. Paste them in the reply Window


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

And the last resort would be to "Enable the Hidden Administrator Account".
You said you are a beginner to Windows 7, but what about experience with versions of other Windows?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Although Windows 7 is not listed on the "applies to" section here, I have seen this used successfully.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313222


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

So.whats the status?


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I've managed to get my Hallmark 2003 up and running and able to print now. No luck with the 2010 version. I have sent an email to the Hallmark company inquiring about my issues. I've read similar complaints recently in regards to my same issues. Therefore I am considering it is the software. I hope to hear from them. Whether or not I get the issue resolved is another thing. I appreciate everyone's help very much. I will let you know what becomes of my contact with the software company. Thanks everyone.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

You mean the problem lied only with Hallmark 2003?
OR applied to the whole of the system?


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm believing Hallmark 2010 is not compatible. Although the box says it is, I'm getting feedback from my computer that it is not compatible when I run the check on it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can try running it in "compatibility mode" with the OS on which it was known to work.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/316-compatibility-mode.html


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

I've right clicked on the icon, clicked on properties but the compatibility tab doesn't come up to choose. Somehow I came across (in windows help) having the system check if it is compatible and it said it wasn't so I ran the choices to fix it and nothing still allows it to start up and run. Can't wait to figure out what I'm missing. It's probably something so simple, I just don't have the experience to recognize...? Thanks P.S. Is there another way to run compatibility mode than what I've described above? (if that was a good description or not..?)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See attached for what I get with a right click on a program (actually a short cut icon in this case). I think it is all standard and default except for Microsoft Security Essentials and Sugarsync. You want to select Troubleshoot compatibility. The first time you can let the system choose the compatibility. If that doesn't work you can then try Vista SP2 or XP SP3 or whatever. Sometimes a really unexpected choice works magic.


----------



## Rox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

When I right click on my icon I get Open, Open file location, retore previous versions, send to, cut, copy, create shortcut, delete, rename and properties. When I click on my Hallmark 2003 (an older version) I get exactly what you get.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Could be a conflict between the 2 -- have you tried a clean install of the most recent version?

You might want to start fresh by uninstalling both of them -- and using the Windows Installer Cleanup utility to finish the job (only on those), then install the most recent version.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

If you have paid for this version of Hallmark and it is supposed to be Win7 compatible, have you tried contacting their support options and letting them know what response you are getting from the compatibility check?


----------

